# Northern cyprus Taxi apps



## jahr1986 (Aug 25, 2014)

Which is the best app (if there are any) to book a taxi using a smart phone?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You would be far better to ask this question in a Northern Cyprus forum.


----------

